# Website Selling Guns, Survival, Camping, Fishing and Other Interesting Items



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been hearing this website advertised on the coast to coast radio program, as a place to buy guns, gear, survival, fishing, camping and other similar items.  Also appears to be at decent prices.  Not in the market for anything now, but will be checking this place out if we need anything. http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/  :magnify:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 2, 2014)

How do they check that the customers aren't crazy criminals?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2014)

Very familiar with them SeaBreeze. It fact, they are on my favorites on Facebook. I haven't ordered anything yet, but hear they stand behind their products.

Which reminds me. We just had a Pro Bass store open down here. My gosh, that place is packed with anything one would need for hunting or fishing. Beautiful store.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

A SWAT vest for _only $39.97_?!? 

Oh, I am SO there! That will look GREAT with my red leather pants and kangaroo-skin boots! 

Thanks, Sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> How do they check that the customers aren't crazy criminals?



I never bought a gun online, but I imagine they do background checks on potential buyers, I believe it's mandatory now.  Not in every case, but most crazy criminals buy their guns illegally on the streets, a lot cheaper for them, and no paper trail.



Pappy said:


> Very familiar with them SeaBreeze. It fact, they are on my favorites on Facebook. I haven't ordered anything yet, but hear they stand behind their products.
> 
> Which reminds me. We just had a Pro Bass store open down here. My gosh, that place is packed with anything one would need for hunting or fishing. Beautiful store.



Good to know Pappy, thanks.  We have Bass Pro, Gander Mountain and Cabelas here now...but it's good to shop around for lower prices.  We also have a Sportsman's Warehouse here.  Some stuff we've bought through the Sportsman's Guide catalog or website too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> A SWAT vest for _only $39.97_?!?
> 
> Oh, I am SO there! That will look GREAT with my red leather pants and kangaroo-skin boots!
> 
> Thanks, Sea!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never bought a gun online, but I imagine they do background checks on potential buyers, I believe it's mandatory now.  Not in every case, but most crazy criminals buy their guns illegally on the streets, a lot cheaper for them, and no paper trail.



I believe they ship the gun to a local licensed firearm dealer, who then performs the background check.

... otherwise, I'd have a _garage_ full of guns.


----------



## Anne (Feb 3, 2014)

But do we want to buy a gun from a place called Cheaper than dirt??


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Anne said:


> But do we want to buy a gun from a place called Cheaper than dirt??



Heck, I once bought a gun at a place called "Dirty Harry's House of Magnums" - what's in a name?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

As long as the gun is new in box, it shouldn't be an issue.  A smart buyer should be able to look into the barrel and see if it's ever been shot also.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I believe they ship the gun to a local licensed firearm dealer, who then performs the background check.
> 
> ... otherwise, I'd have a _garage_ full of guns.



you are right Phil. They can't be sent to your house. They must go through a licensed dealer. I bought my 9mm this way, only the dealers price was cheaper so I bought from him.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2014)

A good Florida forum is: Florida Concealed Forum. Very informative.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm suddenly confused about the conceal/carry laws.  Wouldn't those who believe we should all be armed want to wear their guns on their hip as a deterrent???


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I'm suddenly confused about the conceal/carry laws.  Wouldn't those who believe we should all be armed want to wear their guns on their hip as a deterrent???



Great pic.

I think it depends upon the state laws, whether they allow "open carry", "concealed carry" or - like in Arizona - both. 

The Redoubt - the movement of people to Montana to form a large preparedness community - would also have both open and concealed carry, the concealed requiring a special (but fairly easily obtainable) permit.


----------



## Anne (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> As long as the gun is new in box, it shouldn't be an issue.  A smart buyer should be able to look into the barrel and see if it's ever been shot also.



Not sure I'd want to test that out, Seabreeze......ops1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Anne said:


> Not sure I'd want to test that out, Seabreeze......ops1:



Just what I was thinking ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

You're all about as sane as a flock of cockatoos


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> You're all about as sane as a flock of cockatoos



Flock the cockatoos, I'm an American Eagle!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

I have it on good authority that parrots are much smarter than eagles.
So are chooks, for that matter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I have it on good authority that parrots are much smarter than eagles.
> So are chooks, for that matter.



"Smart" doesn't matter when razor-sharp claws and a beak that can bend a Volkswagen are coming after you. 

And I'm not just talking about my third wife ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

Anne said:


> Not sure I'd want to test that out, Seabreeze......ops1:



Lol Anne, well you have to be smart enough not to load it first!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol Anne, well you have to be smart enough not to load it first!



That's what the world-famous magician Chung Ling Soo said, just before performing his Bullet-Catching act for the final time ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2014)

Bullet catching act??  Asking for trouble! ops1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bullet catching act??  Asking for trouble! ops1:



Yep, that was a very popular act for magicians back in the day. Unfortunately the trick metal plug in his rifle had worn out and gunpowder residue had built up, allowing the real bullet to actually fire and kill him.


----------



## Anne (Feb 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol Anne, well you have to be smart enough not to load it first!



No way, really??!!   Hmmm; or check the chamber first???    Although - if a gun is cleaned well, you couldn't necessarily tell if it had been fired, right??


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Anne said:


> No way, really??!!   Hmmm; or check the chamber first???    Although - if a gun is cleaned well, you couldn't necessarily tell if it had been fired, right??



It would have to be cleaned _exceedingly_ well in order to remove all traces of sulfates and nitrates, otherwise an expert examination could determine that it had been fired - not _when_ it had been fired, only that it _had_ been fired.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Heck, I once bought a gun at a place called "Dirty Harry's House of Magnums" - what's in a name?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2014)

Remember what Dirty Pappy sez:

Go Ahead Scumbag. Make My Day.


----------

